# audio hardware compatibility?



## lm8 (Jul 19, 2010)

My M-Audio 2496 card just died and I need to replace it.  Would like to purchase audio hardware that will be compatible with FreeBSD when I do.  Was thinking of getting a USB replacement (or possibly Firewire) instead of a PCI card, since it looks like latest motherboards are phasing out PCI support.  

I need a midi interface.  Was looking at either the Yamaha ux16 or the M-Audio Uno.  I noticed the Yamaha ux16 listed here when I tried searching for FreeBSD compatible audio equipment:
http://ftp.es.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/development/FreeBSD-CVS/src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs,v
Has anyone had any luck with either of these?  Would the Yamaha ux16 be supported with FreeBSD?

I also need a replacement for my stereo RCA in and RCA out connectors that the M-Audio supplied.  I have an analog mixer that I need to input to the computer and Yahama speakers for output.

Any suggestions for replacement components that would be compatible with FreeBSD would be greatly appreciated.  Would also be curious to hear what others are able to run successfully with FreeBSD as far as audio hardware for music production or recording is concerned.  Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2010)

You can forget about midi. Support for it is almost non-existent.


----------



## lm8 (Jul 19, 2010)

Still looking for most compatible hardware options, but it looks like someone got midi to work:
http://www.mailinglistarchive.com/freebsd-multimedia@freebsd.org/msg03682.html

Was also looking at the Cakewalk UA-1G for a 24-bit/96kHz USB Audio Interface, but not sure if that will work with FreeBSD either.  Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't know about midi, but my M-Audio Transit mostly works.


----------



## lm8 (Aug 4, 2010)

This site has a list of some of the USB audio devices working with NetBSD.  
http://www.clarestudio.org/music/status.html
Not sure how compatible FreeBSD is with NetBSD as far as audio support and drivers.  However, if it's working in NetBSD, there may be a way to port it to FreeBSD.

Another site I ran across has information on Firewire support:
http://freebob.sourceforge.net/index.php/Main_Page
It says it'll support Jack and Alsa APIs, so maybe the Jack API would be useful on FreeBSD.


----------



## silicium (Dec 28, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can forget about midi. Support for it is almost non-existent.


What hardware is supported by source code in /sys/dev/sound/midi/ of 8.2-RELEASE? I did not find any manpage or kernel option for mpu401. Is there a kernel module to build for it?


----------

